# I finished monkeying around (new prop for 2008)



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Here it is. Check out the video clip.*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that was cool-nice how too


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

that's awesomely creepy


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

creepy monkeys.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

What's under the tarp???


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

haha there great awsome job


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Thanks for all the kind words!
My 52 Cad is under the tarp.*
































*Wanna buy it?*


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have always liked the cymbol monkeys and own one myself...leave it to you to go pnuematic on these creepy little toys..lmao! Fantastic!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah really nice!!Great car too!Love the skulls.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That is sweet as heck!!!!! Where did you find the awsome monkeys? That is great....What type of display are you going to use for those bad monkeys??? WOH..WOH..HAH..HAH!!!!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks.
Monkeys are old toys from ebay. Just search for "Jolly Chimp".
I wanted to have an old kids toy section in my haunt this year.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Funky monkeys! lol Great job, nice Cad too. Finish it up man, that could be sweet!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those monkeys have always creeped me out... interesting use of them!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice set up..
nice caddy

if you get bored with those creep them up and have them smashing skulls together LOL


----------

